# Warfarin Warning



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I just read on the Cockapoo Club of GB that a cockapoo who lives in the Farnham Royal Buckinghamshire area picked up some warfarin; that was meant to kill squirrels; when out on a walk through the woods. She was taken to the vet right away but she's really really sick. I just wanted to let you know and to warn everyone over there to be extra careful.


----------



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

Oh no! That's terrible!!! I had no idea warfarin is used to kill squirrels!? I thought it's purpose was to thin the blood to prevent blood clots in people; commonly those on chemotherapy. I hope it isn't common practice to use warfarin on wildlife!?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What a horrible way to kill a squirrel. I hope they find the idiot who thought this up and charge them. I hope the dog is ok.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for the warning - very scary


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

whatsuppup said:


> Oh no! That's terrible!!! I had no idea warfarin is used to kill squirrels!? I thought it's purpose was to thin the blood to prevent blood clots in people; commonly those on chemotherapy. I hope it isn't common practice to use warfarin on wildlife!?


It's used to kill rats but I understand there's a certain amount of resistance appearing now. It's not to be used on wildlife as it's too easy to get into the food chain. Grey squirrels are classed as vermin in the UK, so it's legal to kill them but I'm not sure poisoning is the way it should be done. Whoever is using it is being very irresponsible.


----------

